# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Who Will You Vote for on Nov 4?

## For-Life

So I captured a picture of the last three OB polls.  This is what I found (wish we had more numbers).  Interesting graph:




Now, is the time to act.  No more undecided voting, because you have to make a choice.  Who will you vote for on Nov 4?

----------


## Jacqui

I still wish that there would be a space at the bottom that said "None of The Above" It would make life so much easier

----------


## For-Life

Well Jacqui, with that said, you have the right as a citizen to join the Democratic and Republican parties to select each of their candidates.

Though, I would like to see more third parties.  Think about an Independent President.  Does not sound bad does it?  Keeps Congress in check, without partisanship.


Additionally, I believe Obama is the best candidate seen in years.  I like him way better than Clinton, Bush, Bush, Gore, and Kerry.

----------


## LilKim

Santa Claus '08!
Toys We Can Believe In

----------


## braheem24

Joe the plumber for congress in '08  :Rolleyes:

----------


## For-Life

> Joe the plumber for congress in '08


It is a joke.  Should someone who evades their taxes even be allowed to run for office?  Great, make Greg the Optician pay the taxes, but Joe the Plumber/Congressperson is immune.

----------


## Fezz

*Fezz for Prez!!!*

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## fjpod

As many people are voting for "other" as for John McCain.  Obviously not a statistically valid poll...yet...

Curious about those who voted "other".  Are you really voting for someone who is running?  someone who you wish was running?  or are you just saying you don't like Obama or McCain?

----------


## k12311997

> *Fezz for Prez!!!*
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


Two rabbits in every pot and two cases in every 'fridge. Fezz I'd rather vote for you than either of these two.  I find myself in the position of either not voting or voting against rather than voting for.

----------


## For-Life

> Two rabbits in every pot and two cases in every 'fridge. Fezz I'd rather vote for you than either of these two.  I find myself in the position of either not voting or voting against rather than voting for.


Quick question, do you traditionally vote Republican?

I am asking because it will be interesting to see how certain people showing up to vote versus those not voting will affect this election.  We saw in 2004, both conservatives and liberals showed up to vote.  The Bush supporters knew that Kerry had a lot of support, and wanted to show up to make sure he did not win.

Now, if conservatives are disillusioned to vote for McCain and do not show up, and Obama can get a lot of new voters to show up, this can be a major victory.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> *Fezz for Prez!!!*
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


You said this didn't work before.  But what the hel#, I'm in!!!:cheers:

----------


## Fezz

> You said this didn't work before.  But what the hel#, I'm in!!!:cheers:


You are correct!


But, like any LEGEND, .......this one continues to grow!

Join the *REVOLUTION*!!!!!!

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Jacqui

http://celebedge.sympatico.msn.ca/Ba...abc&date=False

----------


## k12311997

> Quick question, do you traditionally vote Republican?
> 
> I am asking because it will be interesting to see how certain people showing up to vote versus those not voting will affect this election. We saw in 2004, both conservatives and liberals showed up to vote. The Bush supporters knew that Kerry had a lot of support, and wanted to show up to make sure he did not win.
> 
> Now, if conservatives are disillusioned to vote for McCain and do not show up, and Obama can get a lot of new voters to show up, this can be a major victory.


I traditionally vote for conservative candidates. I wasn't going to even bother but three things will probably encourage me to vote 

1. some how McCain has managed to get within 10 points on the network news polls. 

2. some one on here commenting that Obama wasn't liberal enough.

3. McSame, Shrub, used by posters on this board. With the possible exception of Chip this type of name calling goes one way on this board,grow up. 

I'm more concerned by the type of supporters the candidates attract than the damage the candidates themselves can achieve within the frame work of the constitutionin a limmited time anything that can be done can be undone. I'm talking about "us" the real people not the political pundits. Liberals will, and have, quoted Limbaugh in response to similar statements. He is an entertainer and many people with conservative viewpoints pay him no mind.

and for good measure the recent thread discussing abortion closed on page one while Spexvet's Celebrate thread, and Civil Discusion of Abortion thread lasted multiple pages.

----------


## Steve Machol

> I'm more concerned by the type of supporters the candidates attract than the damage the candidates themselves can achieve within the frame work of the constitutionin a limmited time anything that can be done can be undone. I'm talking about "us" the real people not the political pundits. Liberals will, and have, quoted Limbaugh in response to similar statements. He is an entertainer and many people with conservative viewpoints pay him no mind.


There are such people on all sides. By that criteria we shouldn't vote for anyone. ;)

But I have to say that with the 'socialist', 'communist', 'palling around with terrorists', 'Muslim Jihadist' ad nauseum statements made by some of the '_respectable'_ McCain supporters this type of name-calling is much more prevalent on that side of the political spectrum than the other.  

As for real people, have you actually seen any of the multitudes of videos of McCain/Palin supporters making blatantly racist and otherwise intemperate remarks?** These people represent the absolute worst of America - not the best. Are you going to not support McCain because of those people?

Personally  I would not presume to hold all McCain supporters to that decidedly low standard. Nor would I make my decision on whether or not to support him based on those people. I make my decisions based on the Candidates, their philosophy, their temperament, their positions and what I believe their capabilities are.

Also _for good measure_ I'm not aware of the other two threads you have cited but it there was something inappropriate about them then I'm sure someone would have brought it to my attention by now. Not to sound harsh, but it you do not like how I run this board, then by all means no one is forcing your presence here. :)

** Oh, and those terms are far worse than McSame and Schrub. It sounds to me like you are more offended by McSame than by 'that n****r'. And if you think that there are not people on OptiBoard that use those exact words to describe Obama, I assure you that you are wrong.

----------


## For-Life

> I traditionally vote for conservative candidates. I wasn't going to even bother but three things will probably encourage me to vote 
> 
> 1. some how McCain has managed to get within 10 points on the network news polls. 
> 
> 2. some one on here commenting that Obama wasn't liberal enough.
> 
> 3. McSame, Shrub, used by posters on this board. With the possible exception of Chip this type of name calling goes one way on this board,grow up. 
> 
> I'm more concerned by the type of supporters the candidates attract than the damage the candidates themselves can achieve within the frame work of the constitutionin a limmited time anything that can be done can be undone. I'm talking about "us" the real people not the political pundits. Liberals will, and have, quoted Limbaugh in response to similar statements. He is an entertainer and many people with conservative viewpoints pay him no mind.
> ...



fair, but you do not find the people who call him a muslim, a terrorist, and do want to vote for him because he is black any better?

I mean there was one member on this board who was making racist comments about him last year, non-stop.

----------


## k12311997

Steve and For life.

Do you guys assert that all racists are conservative/republican??


Steve,

If that is an invitation to leave just say so, It's your sand box and I have no desire to play where I'm not wanted.

----------


## For-Life

> Steve and For life.
> 
> Do you guys assert that all racists are conservative/republican??
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> If that is an invitation to leave just say so, It's your sand box and I have no desire to play where I'm not wanted.


No, I do not believe that at all.  What I am saying is you are upset about some things you are seeing from Obama supporters, but look at what is happening with McCain supporters.

----------


## k12311997

> No, I do not believe that at all. What I am saying is you are upset about some things you are seeing from Obama supporters, but look at what is happening with McCain supporters.


 
The difference to me is these are people I deal with personally albiet virtually. 90% of my non virtual aquentences are conservative and none of them act like those people nor do the 10% of liberals that I know.  As Grubie once said why can't we just get along.  That would be the answer I'd like to have for the world at large, but that is just a little outside my sphere of influence.  If and when others here are unkind take the high road.  If someone calls Obama a N**** don't you automaticaly reduce the importance of everything else they say?

----------


## For-Life

> The difference to me is these are people I deal with personally albiet virtually. 90% of my non virtual aquentences are conservative and none of them act like those people nor do the 10% of liberals that I know.  As Grubie once said why can't we just get along.  That would be the answer I'd like to have for the world at large, but that is just a little outside my sphere of influence.  If and when others here are unkind take the high road.  If someone calls Obama a N**** don't you automaticaly reduce the importance of everything else they say?


of course we should all take the high role, but there are radicals on both sides.  I have heard some conservatives say crazy things about Obama.  I have heard liberals say crazy stuff about McCain and Palin.  

When it comes down to it, both sides are equally guilty.

----------


## Steve Machol

> Steve and For life.
> 
> Do you guys assert that all racists are conservative/republican??


No of course not. I'm not ever sure why you would make such an assumption. Frankly that says more about you then about us.




> Steve,
> 
> If that is an invitation to leave just say so, It's your sand box and I have no desire to play where I'm not wanted.


'Sand box' my ***. You are the one that brought this up in a thinly veiled attempt at criticizing me, as if I did something to deserve such criticism and disrespect.




> *and for good measure* the recent thread discussing abortion closed on page one while Spexvet's Celebrate thread, and Civil Discusion of Abortion thread lasted multiple pages.


 I do believe I have earned better respect than that. If you don't agree, then why are you even here?

----------


## Spexvet

> and for good measure the recent thread discussing abortion closed on page one while Spexvet's Celebrate thread, and Civil Discusion of Abortion thread lasted multiple pages.


You're going to vote for McCain because my threads weren't locked? You want me bad. :p




> ...
> 1. some how McCain has managed to get within 10 points on the network news polls. ...


Do you vote for the candidate who you think will be the best leader for our country, or do you only vote for those who have a chance to win?




> 3. McSame, Shrub, used by posters on this board. With the possible exception of Chip this type of name calling goes one way on this board,grow up...


Two words: "Swift Boaters". 




> The difference to me is these are people I deal with personally albiet virtually. 90% of my non virtual aquentences are conservative and none of them act like those people nor do the 10% of liberals that I know...


Try hanging out with 50% conservative and 50% liberal friends. Then you might see some fireworks.

----------


## Spexvet

In 2004, I probably would have voted for McCain, if he ran against Kerry, and I would have definitely voted for a McCain/Leiberman ticket. But the John McCain of 2004 is NOT the John McCain of today (and Obama is not Kerry). About 18 months ago, McCain sold his soul to the extreme faction of his party, pandering for votes. He is no longer a maverick, he's a repubican foot soldier. Did he alter his positions just to get nominated, and will he be a force of change (from Bush and typical repubican philosophy) if he gets in the whitehouse? Who knows? But I no longer trust him to be that guy.

----------


## For-Life

> In 2004, I probably would have voted for McCain, if he ran against Kerry, and I would have definitely voted for a McCain/Leiberman ticket. But the John McCain of 2004 is NOT the John McCain of today (and Obama is not Kerry). About 18 months ago, McCain sold his soul to the extreme faction of his party, pandering for votes. He is no longer a maverick, he's a repubican foot soldier. Did he alter his positions just to get nominated, and will he be a force of change (from Bush and typical repubican philosophy) if he gets in the whitehouse? Who knows? But I no longer trust him to be that guy.


It is also what is needed when.  If McCain went against Gore in 2000, maybe a bipartisan ethics maverick was the main concern.  Now, the main concern is the economy and controlling the fiscal presence.

----------


## kidsparrow

I checked off "Other," since I already cast my vote before November 4th and naturally can't vote twice. ;)

Is it any surprise I gladly voted for Obama?

----------


## Grubendol

I loved the tear apart Mike Malloy did on this "Socialist" commentary from the McCain campaign.  Socialism's main foundation came right from the mouth of Jesus.  So, to be against Socialism, is like being against Jesus.




> Despite the secular nature of Marxism, it has been said that the inspiration for this slogan lies in Christianity.[_citation needed_] An earlier exposition of the idea is found in the Bible, in Acts of the Apostles. Luke describes the organization of the first Christian congregations following the death of Jesus:
> _And all that believed were together, and had all things common; And sold their possessions and goods, and parted them to all men, as every man had need._ (Acts 2:44-45)..._Neither was there any among them that lacked: for as many as were possessors of lands or houses sold them, and brought the prices of the things that were sold, and laid them down at the apostles' feet: and distribution was made unto every man according as he had need._ (Acts 4:34-35)

----------


## kl_whitney

Where's the poll?  I'm doing a write in campaign for "McBama": a candidate combining the best aspects of the two with a few super powers thrown in!  LOL!!!  
Anyway, I still am not sure whom to vote for, I agree with each on half the issues.  Just have to decide whether to vote for the moral issues I like or the tax plan I like.  As an Evangelical Christian, I'm pretty conservative morally but am a registered Democrat b/c I agree with them on taxes, healthcare, the war in Iraq, etc.  Most people think I'm a contradiction.  But I just think I'm complex and mysterious.....
-Katherine Whitney, Optician  :Nerd:

----------


## GOS_Queen

> Where's the poll? I'm doing a write in campaign for "McBama": a candidate combining the best aspects of the two with a few super powers thrown in! LOL!!! 
> Anyway, I still am not sure whom to vote for, I agree with each on half the issues. Just have to decide whether to vote for the moral issues I like or the tax plan I like. As an Evangelical Christian, I'm pretty conservative morally but am a registered Democrat b/c I agree with them on taxes, healthcare, the war in Iraq, etc.* Most people think I'm a contradiction. But I just think I'm complex and mysterious.....*
> -Katherine Whitney, Optician


Have you taken this quiz?  http://www.theadvocates.org/quizp/index.html

(I thought I knew what my political philosophy was but took this quiz and the answer helped explain a lot of my questions about why I thought the way I did)

----------


## Spexvet

*LIBERALS* usually embrace freedom of choice in personal
matters, but tend to support significant government control of the
economy. They generally support a government-funded "safety net"
to help the disadvantaged, and advocate strict regulation
of business. Liberals tend to favor environmental regulations,
defend civil liberties and free expression, support government action
to promote equality, and tolerate diverse lifestyles_._

----------


## For-Life

Don't like the quiz.  Not enough question to properly measure.

I would say I am left centre.  I can say this, because I have been called everything from a socialist to far right conservative.

----------


## Grubendol

Your *PERSONAL* issues Score is *100%*. 
        Your *ECONOMIC* issues Score is *20%*.  *According to your answers, the political group that agrees with you most is...* ** *LIBERALS* usually embrace freedom of choice in personal matters, but tend to support significant government control of the economy. They generally support a government-funded "safety net"
        to help the disadvantaged, and advocate strict regulation of business. Liberals tend to favor environmental regulations, defend civil liberties and free expression, support government action to promote equality, and tolerate diverse lifestyles_._

----------


## LilKim

Just where I knew I'd be:



*LIBERTARIANS* support maximum liberty in both personal and 

economic matters. They advocate a much smaller government; one

that is limited to protecting individuals from coercion and violence.

Libertarians tend to embrace individual responsibility, oppose

government bureaucracy and taxes, promote private charity, tolerate

diverse lifestyles, support the free market, and defend civil liberties.

----------


## Fezz

Oh boy.........I SUCK!

*The RED DOT on the Chart shows where you fit on the political map.*  
Your *PERSONAL* issues Score is *80%*. 
        Your *ECONOMIC* issues Score is *70%*.   *According to your answers, the political group that agrees with you most is...* ** *LIBERTARIANS* support maximum liberty in both personal and  economic matters. They advocate a much smaller government; one that is limited to protecting individuals from coercion and violence. Libertarians tend to embrace individual responsibility, oppose government bureaucracy and taxes, promote private charity, tolerate diverse lifestyles, support the free market, and defend civil liberties. _............................................................  .........._

*11,479,440* . *THAT'S HOW MANY TIMES THE QUIZ
        HAS BEEN TAKEN SO FAR SINCE 1995.*  _............................................................  .........._  
_Other Political Philosophies_

*Left (Liberal)*
*Liberals* usually embrace freedom of choice in personal matters, but tend to support significant government control of the economy. They generally support a government-funded "safety net" to help the disadvantaged, and advocate strict regulation of business. Liberals tend to favor environmental regulations, defend civil liberties and free expression, support government action to promote equality, and tolerate diverse lifestyles.

*Centrist*
*Centrists* espouse a "middle ground" regarding government control of the economy and personal behavior. Depending on the issue, they sometimes favor government intervention and sometimes support individual freedom of choice. Centrists pride themselves on keeping an open mind, tend to oppose "political extremes," and emphasize what they describe as "practical" solutions to problems.

*Right (Conservative)*
*Conservatives* tend to favor economic freedom, but frequently support laws to restrict personal behavior that violates "traditional values." They oppose excessive government control of business, while endorsing government action to defend morality and the traditional family structure. Conservatives usually support a strong military, oppose bureaucracy and high taxes, favor a free-market economy, and endorse strong law enforcement.  *Statist (Big Government)*
*Statists* want government to have a great deal of power over the economy and individual behavior. They frequently doubt whether economic liberty and individual freedom are practical options in today's world. Statists tend to distrust the free market, support high taxes and centralized planning of the economy, oppose diverse lifestyles, and question the importance of civil liberties.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> *The RED DOT on the Chart shows where you fit on the political map.*
>  
> Your *PERSONAL* issues Score is *60%*. 
> Your *ECONOMIC* issues Score is *60%*.


Hows that for right in the middle, from an ex card carrying republican.:o

----------


## braheem24

That's not how I voted yesterday tho' :p Dont know my left from my right :D

----------


## GOS_Queen

When I took the quiz and then started trying to find out just what the hell a Libertarian is ...   :Confused:    I found that it answered a lot of questions about WHY I don't fit into either of the 2 big box categories -  I mean, I like the idea of a small government that leaves people the freedome to live their lives ... and I like the idea of personal choice (as long as I don't hurt someone else).  

It was truly a :idea:   moment!

----------


## Spexvet

> *LIBERALS* usually embrace freedom of choice in personal
> matters, but tend to support significant government control of the
> economy. They generally support a government-funded "safety net"
> to help the disadvantaged, and advocate strict regulation
> of business. Liberals tend to favor environmental regulations,
> defend civil liberties and free expression, support government action
> to promote equality, and tolerate diverse lifestyles_._


Here's my chart
*The RED DOT on the Chart shows where you fit on the political map.*
 
Your *PERSONAL* issues Score is *80%*. 
Your *ECONOMIC* issues Score is *40%*. 
*According to your answers, the political group that agrees with you most is...*
**

----------


## Grubendol

wow, I believe this means I'm still the most leftist here...I was sure Spex was gonna beat me ;)

----------


## Judy Canty

*   Of course it could be the drugs from yesterday's knee surgery;*
*but probably accurate.*


*The RED DOT on the Chart shows where you fit on the political map.*
 
Your *PERSONAL* issues Score is *100%*. 
Your *ECONOMIC* issues Score is *30%*. 
*According to your answers, the political group that agrees with you most is...*
**

----------


## kidsparrow

> Oh boy.........I SUCK!


 
If you suck, then I suck! You and I scored the same, even down to the percentages.

----------


## Fezz

> If you suck, then I suck! You and I scored the same, even down to the percentages.


Ah, what I _REALLY_ meant was:




*We Rock......We Flipping Rock!

;):cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::D
*

----------


## Jacqui

I really hate to break up the party, but I just got this from Wikipedia:

* "Did you know that three of the last four U.S. Presidents have been left-handed, as are both major party candidates for the 2008 election? "*

hmmm...

----------


## bob_f_aboc

*I knew I was strange, but...* 
[center] 
Your *PERSONAL* issues Score is *40%*. 
Your *ECONOMIC* issues Score is *40%*. 
*According to your answers, the political group that agrees with you most is...*
**
*CENTRISTS* espouse a "middle ground" regarding government control of the economy and personal behavior. Depending on the issue, they sometimes favor government intervention and sometimes support individual freedom of choice.
Centrists pride themselves on keeping an open mind,
tend to oppose "political extremes," and emphasize what
they describe as "practical" solutions to problems. 
*But now I know I'm a little off center!*

----------


## Johns

_Uncle Ronnie would be proud of me!:cheers:_





*The RED DOT on the Chart shows where you fit on the political map.*
 
Your *PERSONAL* issues Score is *10%*. 
Your *ECONOMIC* issues Score is *100%*. 
*According to your answers, the political group that agrees with you most is...*
** 
_CONSERVATIVES tend to be extremely good looking, humble, extremely intelligent, often favor blondes over brunetes and frequently_ _support small family based frame companies such as FezzJohns Inc.They oppose excessive government control of business,__while endorsing government action and the the right to bare arms by means of tank tops and wife beaters. Although they are usually in top physical condition, they seldom wear Speedos. They are often home schoolers, dress in plain attire, and the women often wear pig-tails._
_ Conservatives usually support a strong flavored coffee, which they tend to drink black. They support the_ _military, oppose bureaucracy and high taxes, favor a free-market_ 
_economy, and endorse strong law enforcement._ 
_Conservitive always drive SUVs and can often be seen throwing trash across the countryside as they cruise merrily along thinking of ways to spend their millions before the liberals get a hold of it. They have no regard for future generations, nor for the present generation._
_They are well armed, and should be considered dangerous._
_They consider themselves to be God's chosen people._

----------


## bob_f_aboc

I guess Johns is even more off center than I am.

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


I want to be one of the chosen people too.

----------


## Johns

> I guess Johns is even more off center than I am.
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> 
> I want to be one of the chosen people too.


Actually, we all are. Conservatives just think they (we) deserve it!:bbg:

----------

